# Sh*t



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Rusty just ate a cooked chicken bone. My fault. I left my plate on the end table while I went to the restroom. I just happened <1min ago....

Any of you know how to induce vomiting with peroxide? Some one told me about it but I don't remember 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use the peroxide trick with a cooked chicken because I'd fear the bones could do more damage coming back up. Call the vet.
Millie did this once and they weren't overly concerned. Just had me watch her. What method of cooking was used on the chicken?


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree. Don't induce vomiting with a chicken bone. It's a good idea to call for a vets opinion first. Hope all is ok


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There is always the danger of dogs choking on chicken bones. 'Specially the cooked ones . . and 'specially small dogs. 

But here's where I invite everybody's ire... 

I've been feeding large dogs chicken bones for over 40 years. Tonka finished off some tonite. I've never seen a problem.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ack! I vote call the vet. Possibly consider this advice as well. I sure hope everything turns out (comes out) okay! Fingers crossed for you!

Help My Dog Ate Cooked Chicken Bones
If your dog has already gotten the bones down without choking, odds are they will be ok, but it important to keep a vigilant watch over them for the next few days to make sure the bones are passed through their stool. *Giving your dog something soft like white bread will act as a cushion in their stomach, protecting their delicate stomach lining from being scratched by the jagged edges of the bones.*

*Perforation of organs is a very real threat* whenever any sharp object is ingested by your dog, and internal bleeding is a life-threatening emergency that requires prompt medical attention. For the next few days it is imperative that you watch your dogs for any signs of difficulty defecating, bloody stool, vomiting, stomach swelling, nervous/anxious behavior, abdominal discomfort or any other not quite normal behaviors, and seek medical attention if your dog exhibits any one of these symptoms.* You should start seeing signs of the bones being passed within 12-48 hours after ingestion, if you still have not any bone pieces, fragments after 72 hours your should take your dog into the vet for x-rays to see if there is any sort of intestinal blockage.*


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok well.... I guess I'll wait... It was chicken fricasse that I made... 

My friend's doodle ate chicken wings a few weeks or so ago and vet induced w peroxide. 

I'll call them...but will take the wait n see.. He is pretty strong stomached if that makes any diff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I just gave him bread

He seems very proud of himself lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> But here's where I invite everybody's ire...


You crack me up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jdcollins said:


> ... It was chicken fricasse that I made... Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wish I'd eaten at your house. I made chicken piccata. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Ugh... Just found a couple piece stuck to Lola's ear. They must have shared ... It was only one bone... The pieces were small so they must have crunched it up and swallowed... The piece I found is kinda sharp :-/ they both got bread.... 

Calling vet now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love Countryboy's input, always so funny! I'm sure Rusty will be fine, but I'm crossing my fingers for you anyway


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Vet said wait n see 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jdcollins said:


> Any of you know how to induce vomiting with peroxide? Some one told me about it but I don't remember


For the future....uke:
Sunrise Pet Clinic: Educational Information — Vomiting: When to Induce Vomiting in Your Pet
*How do I make my dog vomit?*

There are two products commonly found in the home that can help induce vomiting, *3 percent Hydrogen Peroxide *or good old table salt. *The general rule for peroxide is 5mls (or 1 teaspoon) per 10 pounds, orally. Repeat every 15-20 minutes, up to three times, until the animal vomits. *

Two key points to remember:* 1) Hydrogen Peroxide will flatten as it ages thus losing its effectiveness for inducing vomiting. Always have an unopened bottle handy that is within the expiration date. 2) For some dogs peroxide works within seconds of administering so be sure to give outside or in an area that is easy to clean.*

While peroxide is the preferred "inducer", in a pinch a teaspoon of table salt applied to the far recesses of the throat will also bring up the desired results.

*When should I NOT induce vomiting?*
DO NOT induce vomiting if the toxin is caustic like drain opener, acidic like battery acid, or a petroleum-based product. If you are unsure about the kind of toxic material that was ingested, contact *Animal Poison Control at (888) 426-4435* and let them tell you how best to handle the situation. Please note that a fee may be assessed for this phone call.

DO NOT induce vomiting if the animal is having difficulty breathing, having seizures/convulsions, seems depressed, in shock or unconscious.

*DO NOT induce vomiting* if the animal's heart rate is very slow, *if the object eaten was pointed or sharp*, or when the poison container says not to.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

30 years ago we would never have blinked an eye at a dog eating a chicken bone! Now we go into panic mode!.........I now keep 2 bottles of peroxide handy......
My father would probably laugh at me now for all things I DON"T allow my Molly to eat! LOL!
Who needed a garbage disposal, if you had a dog!
Hope everything 'passes', and you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> 30 years ago we would never have blinked an eye at a dog eating a chicken bone! Now we go into panic mode!.
> Hope everything 'passes', and you don't have to wait too long!


Could it be we know more/better now about the potential hazards of cooked bones?:confused3: (We didn't use to wear seatbelts or floss either.)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

So the vet is a friend.... Initially I pm'd his son on fb Bc I know he doesn't get on it that much so he txt his dad who told him to tell me he was on the phone but not to induce....

About 10 min later he called me and said the bigger the dog the smaller the risk but basically feed them bread, Cheerios, etc fiber and bulk to dilute the bones amongst all the other food being passed. He said expect them to either get constipated or get diarrhea .... and to call him when either happens.... My 2 are like clock work pooping at 7am so I guess I'll be poop surfing in the morning.

He didnt seem very concerned..... Said the biggest issue would be choking and you all were right that vomiting could just cause damage coming back up.

I didnt start out in panic mode just mad that i slipped and left that low enough for him to get.... But when she had pieces stuck to her ears that seemed sharp I got worried... Now I'm not worried but not calm Lol 

just want them to poop NOW! ~


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, I remember being angry at myself when I left an entire corned beef, sliced and ready to serve on the edge of the counter with my last poodle Clara. When I came out of the bathroom, the entire thing was gone. She had diarrhea for several days- served her right. 

I am sure your dogs will be fine. Please report back with the poop check. LOL (my goodness, we do a lot of talking about poop and pee on here ).


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Then we all pray for poop!!! Hope it passes quickly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

outwest said:


> Yah, I remember being angry at myself when I left an entire corned beef, sliced and ready to serve on the edge of the counter with my last poodle Clara. When I came out of the bathroom, the entire thing was gone. She had diarrhea for several days- served her right.
> 
> I am sure your dogs will be fine. Please report back with the poop check. LOL (my goodness, we do a lot of talking about poop and pee on here ).


Too funny! 

These darn poodles have us all nuts LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Well 7am poop...like clockwork and totally normal no diarrhea no constipation..... I haven't picked through it yet ? was hoping I'd see pieces but I see nothing soooo I'll head out there shortly... It may be to soon anyway... Maybe in this afternoons poop.

Last night I kept saying..... "I am not worried.... Countryboy has been feeding his poodles bones for 40 years!!! ?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My guess is all will be well, despite you worrying the poop out of yourself. Your vigilance is the best medicine. (Would you believe I logged on just to see how their morning "walkies" went?!):clover:


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Awe! ☺ And yes I do believe it!!! Bc I do the same when someone else is having an issue with their fur baby ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain ate the better part of a whole, cooked chicken (all but the very back parts --- my bad !) on the eve a storm (potential hurricane strength) was to strike. I was out putting the final tie-downs on the boat just before dark, in a rush, and forgot the just-purchased, still warm chicken on the counter. I was upset, not happy at the prospect of trying to get a vet in an hurricane. But Rain showed absolutely no change in demeanor. Needless to say, I didn't give her dinner that night.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

You'd be surprised how much their tummies digest. Max has started on a raw diet and you only see bone in the poop if there is too much bone in diet. I don't know about cooked bone though.
Good luck with the poop investigation


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain ate the better part of a whole, cooked chicken (all but the very back parts --- my bad !) on the eve a storm (potential hurricane strength) was to strike. I was out putting the final tie-downs on the boat just before dark, in a rush, and forgot the just-purchased, still warm chicken on the counter. I was upset, not happy at the prospect of trying to get a vet in an hurricane. But Rain showed absolutely no change in demeanor. Needless to say, I didn't give her dinner that night.


Well I'm sure that chicken was all the dinner she could EVER want LOL too funny! 

They are their normal bouncy poodle selves today.... The poop investigations have been negative so far. They are going to have to poop early this afternoon as I am heading out at 4:30 with a group of 7&8 year old girls to the Taylor Swift concert! OMG what WAS I thinking?!?!?! lol

Wonder if my neighbor would mind investigating poop while I'm gone??lmao



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Reminds me of the time that Bob ate 8 raw bison burgers moments before guests arrived. Then he went over to his dog bed and vomited them up--completely undigested. Fortunately no bones to worry about.

I love this thread. So many different personalities and perspectives are expressed, from CB who feeds bones to his dogs, to Chagall's Mom who has mastered the art of finding/providing useful info (I'm keeping a copy of that info on when/how to induce vomiting), to the OP who combines a great sense of humor with that initial "SH*T" reaction, to other "bad dog" stories and more. Great thread!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

just inspected the final poop lol totally fine... They never had constipation or diarrhea or anything else.... It's been 36 hours and 3 poops later and all is fine so this chapter is closed ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jdcollins said:


> just inspected the final poop lol totally fine... They never had constipation or diarrhea or anything else.... It's been 36 hours and 3 poops later and all is fine so this chapter is closed ;-)


Glad for the happy ending to this chapter of "Winner, Winner Chicken [cooked bone] Dinner!"! This thread may wind up being a "public service" for someone else whose poodle dines inappropriately. (And you just _know_ that's going to happen!)  Happy to hear you are now dismissed from poop-inspection duty!!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Stray dogs eat cooked chicken bones all the time and don't seem to have problems.

Not saying don't worry, do keep an eye on it, and I would certainly never feed cooked chicken bone. But I don't think it's an instant automatic killer, I think vast majority of the time, it's no problem.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

They didn't even have slight indigestion... 

So now we r on to the next faux pas lol

I'll post in grooming ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

